
40M answers worldwide to the “trolley problem” (MIT Technology Review) - tripu
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612341/a-global-ethics-study-aims-to-help-ai-solve-the-self-driving-trolley-problem/
======
Don_Patrick
If this is what your self-driving car asks itself when approaching a ZEBRA
CROSSING, you've got bigger issues than just ethics.

